# net.example for openrc 0.9.3?

## RayDude

I don't have one and I can't seem to find one. Does anyone have it?

I need to set the metric for my ethernet interface and have no idea how.

Thanks in advance,

Brian

----------

## cdstealer

you should have it here /usr/share/doc/openrc-0.9.3-r1/net.example.bz2

----------

## RayDude

Thanks much!

----------

